

Basic JIT - ndesaulniers
http://nickdesaulniers.github.com/blog/2013/04/03/basic-jit/

======
alok-g
Just for fun: It also works to "copy" over an existing function and execute
the copied function using the same technique. In this case, if you are
debugging and there is a breakpoint in the existing function, that breakpoint
gets copied over too! The debugger (Visual Studio in my case) did stop over
this breakpoint but did not know where the source code for this is!

~~~
ndesaulniers
Haha that's neat!

